# Pistachio Crusted Sea Bass with Lemon Grass Sauce



## ckoetke (Feb 21, 2009)

1 lb. Chilean Seabass
l cup Ground Pistachios
l cup Panko (Japanese style Bread Crumbs)
1/2 cup Dijon Mustard
2 TB. Herb Mixture, fresh, chopped 
2 Shallots, chopped
1 stalk Lemon Grass, chopped 
1 Garlic Clove, chopped
1 lb. Butter, softened
1 Bay Leaf
1 TB. Whole White Peppercorns 
2 cup White Wine
1/2 cup Cream 
&nbsp

&nbsp

*For the sauce*
Put shallots, garlic, wine, peppercorns, lemon grass and bay leaf in a medium sauce pot. Reduce slowly to a syrup consistency. 
Add cream and reduce more. 
Whisk in butter a little at a time over low heat until all the butter is used. Sauce should be creamy. 
Strain through a fine sieve.

*For the fish*

Brush fish with Dijon mustard and coat with herbs, Panko and pistachios mixture. Bake at 375º for 10-12 minutes.


----------

